# Dogs one the river in Glenwood CO



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

They're allowed, just keep em on a leash at shoshone put in. Its a busy ramp with the commercials and private rafters


----------



## Rschap (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome, thank you.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Few years back I was headed east on I-70 by the tunnel when a big black lab come running down the Interstate against traffic - chasing the raft he fell out of! LOL Quite the chaos for awhile until the boat could eddy out. Lucky nobody or the dog was hurt. No moral, just a funny story. Have fun it's running nice


----------

